# How Much To Charge For A Catering Gig For 250 People



## bkees (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello, I've just added catering to the list of culinary jobs I perform and I need help with creating a price range for a catering event.

The event serves 250 people the time is 6-8 pm they have requested 7 types of apps it is a business casual event in a ballroom they asked for chicken wings, a vegetarian and meat option egg roll, southwestern egg rolls both meat and vegetarian, mini shrimp burgers, and lettuce wraps. they also requested mini cup cakes and cookie sandwiches for dessert. How much would I need to prepare of each item for 2-3 bites per person as well as how much to charge for the whole event not including service fees. they want it buffet style no waiters or servers just set up and display. Thank you


----------

